
The Sex Robots Are Coming: seedy, sordid – but mainly just sad - SanjeevSharma
https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2017/nov/25/sex-robots-are-coming-seedy-sordid-sad
======
JPLeRouzic
A sex robot is not necessarily a male object, nor only a sexual object,
imagine having a baby with a robot, and fostering it in the robot artificial
uterus? Women would be interested as well or perhaps more than men. Everybody
would have more control on their life.

Raising and personalizing robots, by discussing or interacting with you would
be sought after also. Robots would be trusted to be truling interested in
knowing you and caring for you.

Robots that can earn things weither land or diplomas would be also highly
valued by most people.

I think the real breakthrough would be robots that people would like to bring
with them into social events.

If a sex robot is like any other sex robot, they will perhaps be mass products
one day but people will still see them as being of little value or even
sordid.

